
Show HN: Zero – Fintech CC with 3% cash back - RyanShook
https://zerofinancial.com/ZERO1626
======
RyanShook
Just completed a 2.5mm funding round led by Eniac Ventures. Zero is a credit
card and bank account combined, designed to bring greater oversight to your
personal budget and cashflow. I really like the business model but would enjoy
getting other opinions.

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/zero-6#/](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/zero-6#/)

